# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá động cơ Servo Pana 2kW và Driver

## longdq

Báo cáo các bác là tình hình e đang chuẩn bị đưa bộ Servo của e lên sàn. Mục tiêu là kiếm 2 BT về ghép máy thôi ạ  :Big Grin: 
Giá khởi điểm và thời gian đấu giá e sẽ thông báo sau. 
Em đưa hình ảnh trước ạ  :Big Grin: 
 Hàng này e khẳng định là vẫn chạy ngon không lỗi ạ.

----------


## vodat147

Đệch nó to bẳng cả cái  ghế . Anh chơi dữ quá :v

----------


## longdq

Con này làm trục chính cho máy tiện cnc chắc ngon bác ạ

----------


## Ga con

Bác đã cho nó chạy đuợc chưa. Nếu chạy ok bác cho cái clip cho nó sinh động. 
Còn chưa chạy được thì theo em cứ từ từ. Em không hiểu cái BT là cái gì nhưng theo phỏng đoán của em thì giá trị của bộ servo này thua xa(trừ khi em đoán sai cái bt là cán dao thôi thì dư :Wink: ).

Bác tách ra có khi bán ngay được con motor.

@teo em: nhìn thế thôi chứ motor mặt bích 100mm thôi , cũng bé chứ không lớn lắm.

Thanks.

----------

Tuanlm, vodat147

----------


## itanium7000

BT chắc là cái biến tần  :Big Grin:

----------


## longdq

E gõ sai mà ko tìm đc chỗ sửa  :Frown: 
E tính kiếm cục đầu ATC thôi, thấy có bác bảo giá cũng vài tr  :Big Grin: 
Bộ này vẫn chưa ngâm cho chạy đc bác ạ. Chắc sau tết e mới có tíme ngâm cứu. E mà làm e nó mà chạy đc thì khỏi đấu giá, ra giá đôi chục luôn cho máu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

ATC nào rẻ vậy bác? ATC mạch in thì rẻ chứ BT30 nghe đâu trên chục chai chứ?

----------


## Tuanlm

Bộ này quen quen, hình như đã xuất hiện một lần rồi thì phải ???

----------


## Ga con

> BT chắc là cái biến tần


Cỡ biến tần 3.7-5.5kW thì giá trị bộ này cũng thấp hơn luôn.

Bác chủ đừng đánh giá cao, bộ này em thấy bán con motor được tối đa chừng 3T (test ngon lành, bán cho đúng người cần mua, còn bình thường giá này còn khuya mới đi). Còn driver chạy được hay không thì ... cũng để nghiên cứu thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## longdq

có bác bảo cục ATC BT 30 có 6tr5 thôi ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Chỉ cái cartrige thì có giá đó, rẻ hơn cũng có.
Còn cả cái spindle chạy được thì không có giá đó đâu ợ.

Thanks.

----------

longdq

----------


## itanium7000

Cái này là giới thiệu chứ có phải đấu giá đâu.

----------


## longdq

> Chỉ cái cartrige thì có giá đó, rẻ hơn cũng có.
> Còn cả cái spindle chạy được thì không có giá đó đâu ợ.
> 
> Thanks.


Vâng bác, động cơ e lấy cái e đang có cho kéo tạm cũng đủ ạ  :Big Grin: 
E chuẩn bị mang về để bán, đăng trước chơi đã bác  :Big Grin:

----------

